# Dr. Werner Baur hat sein Amt beim LFV-BW fristlos niedergelegt!



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2017)

Redaktionell







* Dr. Werner Baur hat sein Amt beim LFV-BW fristlos niedergelegt!​*Dr. Werner Baur ist ein renommierter Biologe mit diversen Veröffentlichungen (u. a. von vielen: "Nutzfische und Krebse: Lebensraum, Erkrankungen und Therapie", "Gewässergüte bestimmen und beurteilen", "Renaturierung kleiner Fließgewässer” , “Gesunde Fische: Praktische Anleitung zum Vorbeugen, Erkennen und Behandeln von Fischkrankheiten", "Gesunde Fische").

Nach Jahren hat er nun endgültig den Bruch mit dem LFV-BW vollzogen. 

Eine Mail an den Präsidenten von Eyb und die Mitglieder des Gesamtpräsidiums des LFV-BW vom 09.09. 2017 mit folgendem Betreff und Bezug:


> Betreff: Rücktritt als Bezirksreferent für Gewässer SW
> Bezug:  Machenschaften des Dr. Schramm, Geschäftsführer des LFVBW, u.a.


wurde verschickt.

Herr Dr. Baur bestätigte, dass die Mail von ihm verschickt wurde. 

Von Sumpf ist da die Rede (vergangenem wie aktuellem), von Verfälschungen in der Vereinszeitschrift (Fischerei in BW, 3/2017), von Untreue und Widerlichkeiten seitens des GF. 

Deswegen würde er sein Amt als "Referent für Gewässer im LFVBW mit sofortiger Wirkung niederlegen".

Herr Baur hat mir für die kommenden Tage ein Informationsgespräch zugesagt, was angesichts der im Schreiben aufgeführten Punkte sicher für mehr Klarheit sorgen dürfte. 

Denn das ist schon fast eine Generalabrechnung und geht mit Punkten schon vor der Fusion los, wird aber auch im Fortgang nicht "verbandsfreundlicher":
*1	Der Sumpf, in dem Dr. Schramms Machenschaften gedeihen*
1.1	Die Bestimmung der Verbandspolitik zur Fusion
1.2	Die Verschiebung von Zigtausend Euro vom Dachverband zum VFG
1.3	Naturschutz an Gewässer nicht möglich
1.4	Lug und Trug zur Verhinderung von Naturschutz
1.5	Fälschung von Manuskripten von mir (_Anmerkung Red: "mir" = Dr. Baur_) durch Dr. Schramm

*2	Der aktuelle Sumpf*
2.1	Widerstand des Dr. Schramm gegen mein Buch „Renaturierung …“
2.2	Verhinderung des Projekts „Jedem Dorf sein intaktes Bächle“ durch Baur
2.3	Fälschung meines Beitrages in Fischerei in BW, 3/2017

*3	Weitere Widerlichkeiten im Verhalten des Dr. Schramm*
3.1	Seine Vorherrschaft über die Gewählten
3.2	Über 100.000 € Jahresgehalt für Dr. Schramm

Eines zeigt eine solche Mail und Reaktion auf jeden Fall deutlich:
Es ist definitiv nicht alles in bester Ordnung im LFV-BW, sondern es scheint da neben der Inkompetenz nach aussen, die wir schon zigfach dokumentiert haben, auch intern beileibe nicht alles in Ordnung zu sein. 

Wir freuen uns auf das Gespräch mit und die weitergehenden Informationen von Dr. Baur.

Thomas Finkbeiner

Weitere Infos zum LFV-BW:
Wahlprüfstein Nachtangeln Baden-Württemberg
Antworten, Beurteilung und Kommentare

Nachtangelverbot B-W: 
Nochmal vor den Koalitionsverhandlungen gemeldet..

CDU Baden-Württemberg: 
Partei ohne Werte - Mauscheln, tarnen, täuschen, tricksen..

Wahlversprechen Aufhebung Nachtangelverbot in B-W: 
Offener Brief an CDU

Nachtangeln in Baden-Württemberg bleibt wohl verboten!!

Minister Hauk: Nachtangelverbot bleibt in B-W bestehen

Bullinger: „Hauk darf unter grüner Aufsicht ein ausgeweidetes Restministerium verwalten“

Bullinger: Der Wortbruch der CDU und Hauks Respektlosigkeit gegenüber den Fischern sind beispiellos

LFV-BW und DAFV
Not trifft Elend

LFV-BW-Präsident von Eyb (CDU) verhindert mit die öffentliche Anhörung seines Verbandes im Ausschuss

LFV Baden-Württemberg: 
Fremdwort Kommunikation?
oder
Müssen Geschäftsführer lesen können?

Wie verlogen ist der LFV-BW?
Beispiel Wasserkraft: Verein topp - Verband Flop......??

Nix Neues bei Nachtangelverbot in Baden-Württemberg

Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar

Video: Politischer Fischereitag Hardt 2017 in Linkenheim - Angler stellen Politik(er)


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (12. September 2017)

*AW: Dr. Werner Baur hat sein Amt beim LFV-BW fristlos niedergelegt!*

Bin sehr gespannt auf das Gespräch. Danke!


----------



## kati48268 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Dr. Werner Baur hat sein Amt beim LFV-BW fristlos niedergelegt!*

Es ist ein Genuss zu sehen, wie sich der mieseste Landesverband unter all den Miesen selbst komplett zerlegt.

Gut, dass die letzten Leute mit Anstand & Engagement für Angler, die Reissleine ziehen.

Auf weitere Infos bin ich extrem gespannt.

Schade auch, dass der ehrenamtliche Ex-Mitarbeiter für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit beim LFV-BaWü tibulski das hier nicht mehr versucht schön zu reden. 
Unter seinem richtigen Namen Olaf Lindner ist ja leider gar nichts mehr zu lesen, und dass obwohl er nun beim DAFV auch noch dafür (aus Beitragsgeldern) bezahlt wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Dr. Werner Baur hat sein Amt beim LFV-BW fristlos niedergelegt!*

Ja, ich bin gespannt, was Dr. Baur erzählt, wenn er wieder da ist.

Hab auch (unbestätigt) läuten hören, dass morgen oder übermorgen diesbezüglich eine Präsidiumssitzung stattfinden soll..

Wie immer:
Sabald ich was erfahre....


----------



## Deiwel666 (13. September 2017)

*AW: Dr. Werner Baur hat sein Amt beim LFV-BW fristlos niedergelegt!*

Eigentlich ist dies nur die logische Konsequenz auf die jahrelange Mitgliederabzocke!
Dass es im inneren Zirkel brodelt ist bekannt, dass aber so "langjährige" und auch kompetente Funktioäre in der Härte das Handtuch werfen ist allerdings eine neue Stufe des bereits im vollen Gange stattfindenden Zerfalls.
Bin mal gespannt ob die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit des Verbandes ebenfalls eine Darstellung der Sachlage veröffentlichen wird.

Aber auch den Thomas muss mann hier mal kritisieren , in meinen Augen kommt der LFVBW noch viel zu gut in der Bewertung der "anglerfeindlichen Organsisationen" weg.|bigeyes#q

Die Gehälter der GF waren ebenfalls ein Grund warum tausende Mitglieder Ende 2017 den Schlussstrich ziehen.#h#h#h Also leider nix neues.... erwähnen kann man aber vielleicht noch, dass es zwei weitere GF mit ähnlichen Gehältern gibt.


----------



## Franky (13. September 2017)

*AW: Dr. Werner Baur hat sein Amt beim LFV-BW fristlos niedergelegt!*

Hollathewoodfairy...
Das ist durchaus starker Tobak...


----------



## gründler (13. September 2017)

*AW: Dr. Werner Baur hat sein Amt beim LFV-BW fristlos niedergelegt!*

8,300€ pro Monat (plus spesen,fahrtengeld etc) dafür,das er für Angler "kämpft"...........




|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2017)

*AW: Dr. Werner Baur hat sein Amt beim LFV-BW fristlos niedergelegt!*

Bis jetzt Behauptung.

Ich bin da schon lange dran, der Verband gibt aber nur insgesamt Personalkosten raus ohne Aufsplittung (wird Gründe haben).

Ich habe es bis dato nicht geschafft, die genaue Bezahlung (Lohn gibts ja nur für was Gutes) der Hauptamtler im LFV-BW heraus zu bekommen.

Dass Fischereiverbände für (Fischerei)Biologen, die sonst nirgends unterkommen,  eine "nette" Stelle mit wenig Stress bedeuten (solange nicht unbotmäßige Angler wollen, dass  sich eine Geschäfftführung für Angle einsetzt), dürften auch viele nicht bestreiten wollen..

Wieso Verbände als GF Biologen nehmen (statt die anzustellen eben als Biologen), und keine Anwälte, Betriebswirtschaftler oder Journalisten (wenn man unter Geschäftsführung Finanzen, Lobby- und Öffentlochkeitsarbeit verstehen würde), wird sicher auch weiterhin ein Geheimnis der Verbände bleiben.

Dass Dr. Baur hier den Finger in die Wunde legt, ist überfällig!

Daran sollten sich in meinen Augen  Ehrenamtler (sofern sie noch ein Stück Ehre besitzen) in (fast) allen Verbänden der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei ein Beispiel nehmen..


----------



## cycofish (15. September 2017)

*AW: Dr. Werner Baur hat sein Amt beim LFV-BW fristlos niedergelegt!*

Uiiihhuuuiuiuhhh gilt auch hier… ich weiss gar nicht wo ich anfangen soll, bei soviel  destruktivem Bullshit und der als Zitat geposteten Verunglimpfungen gegen Herrn Schramm. Aus juristischer Sicht, hätten Sie sich mal über die Veröffentlichung und damit Beihilfe zur Denunzierung etc. informieren sollen. Aber das ist Ihr Zirkus…

Ansonsten gilt:

1. Dieser ausweidende Threat kommt nur  zustande, weil der sensationsgeile Moderator und auch Betreiber des  Angelboards, solche Themen unter dem Deckmantel der journalistischen  Informationspflicht aufbereitet und gezielt mit „Öl” anreichert.
2.  Der darauf folgende hier sehr umfangreiche Verlauf, ist gefundenes  Fressen für die vielen Feinde der Anglerinnen und Angler. Dadurch macht  sich der Threateröffner zum Gehilfen für die medial besser aufgestellten  Gegner aus allen Lagern.
3. Gibt der Threateröffner dem denunzierenden Nestbeschmutzer Werner Baur eine öffentliche Plattform, zum  Schaden des Verbandes, sämticher ehrenamtlich für die Angelfischerei engagierten Personen, der betroffenen Personen und deren Familien, der  Anglerinnen und Angler.
4. Es ist schlimme, das ein Mann im gereiften Alter nicht die Eier hat, sich mit seinem erklärten Feind direkt oder per Anwalt in Verbindung zu setzen. Nein, der Typ versucht „Mitredner" zu instrumentalisieren. Er war wohl im LFVBW engagiert. Gut, dass so ein unehrenhafter Mensch das Amt niederlegt. Stellt Euch vor, der Typ läuft bei einer angeseilten Bergtour vor Euch – da wird nicht gekämpft sondern abgeschnitten.
5.
6.
7. ich könnte noch zig  Argumente auffahren – aber ich denke es reicht, um zu zeigen, was aus  derart nichtsbringenden Informationen für eine destruktive Energie  ausgeht – danke Anglerboard für die mediale Verbreitung.

Dem Initiator des Threates sei gesagt: „Die meiste Angst  und Unsicherheit verbreiten die uninitierten Männer. Männer, die ihren  eigenen Lebensschmerz und ihre Lebensangst z.B. in Fanatismus, personen-  und verbandsorientiertem Hass oder journalistischen Amokläufen  aufzulösen versuchen. Im Grunde genommen ist es vergleichbar, wie bei  den den Terroristen, die anderen Gewalt antun, um selbst Erlösung zu  finden, und am Ende sogar bereit sind, für diese Erlösung zu sterben.  Gewalt in unseren westlichen Welt ist insbesondere Mobbing, mediale  Vernichtung und Denunzierung. Wie verzweifelt müssen diese Männer sein?  Es sind kleine, ängstliche und verwundete Jungen wie Sie und der  Denunziant beim Verein, die den Unfrieden in die Welt tragen. Kim Jong  Un, Trump, Storch… auf allen Ebenen in der Welt tragen Menschen wie Sie  dazu bei, Keile dazwischen zu treiben – es ist wie mit dem Kormoran,  wenn diese zuviel werden …

P.S. Zum Glück herrscht bei uns freie  Meinungsäusserung. Ob Sie meinen Kommentar löschen oder nicht, bleibt  Ihnen überlassen. Sie dürfen sich aber jetzt schon sicher sein, dass Sie  dann auch mal die andere Seite der Medallie kennen lernen dürfen, wie  die Menschen denen Sie das Leben zur Hölle machen.


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (15. September 2017)

*AW: Dr. Werner Baur hat sein Amt beim LFV-BW fristlos niedergelegt!*

Ich bin nicht wirklich tief drin in der Angelpolitik, aber das der LFV-BW wirklich nichts für aktive Angler tut ist mir in meinen 30 Jahren Fischereischein und angeln in Ba-Wü durchaus schon aufgefallen.

Also unabhängig was hier stimmt, die Hauptamtlichen müssen sich 30 Jahre versagen vorwerfen lassen.


----------



## 0ggy (15. September 2017)

*AW: Dr. Werner Baur hat sein Amt beim LFV-BW fristlos niedergelegt!*

Moin

Wenn man andere auf eine Stufe mit Kim Jong  Un, Trump, Storch und Terroristen stellt ist man natürlich besser als alle anderen.

Wo sind den die Forderungen nach einer Gegendarstellung, oder einem direkten Statement vom LFV-BW.
Scheinbar gab es auch keine Unterlassung, dass Thema ist ja noch öffentlich.

Schon 4 Tage ohne eine Reaktion, und jetzt kommen die ersten aus ihren Löchern.

Oggy


----------



## Ørret (15. September 2017)

*AW: Dr. Werner Baur hat sein Amt beim LFV-BW fristlos niedergelegt!*

Hey cyco....welchen Posten hast du denn inne beim 
Angelverhinderungsverband BW?
Anders ist es nicht zu erklären, dass du für solche Arbeitsverweigerer auch noch in die Bresche springst!
Deinen postings kann man nun wirklich nicht Ernst nehmen#q


----------



## Jose (15. September 2017)

*AW: Dr. Werner Baur hat sein Amt beim LFV-BW fristlos niedergelegt!*



cycofish schrieb:


> ...Ob Sie meinen Kommentar löschen oder nicht, bleibt  Ihnen überlassen. Sie dürfen sich aber jetzt schon sicher sein, dass Sie  dann auch mal die andere Seite der Medallie kennen lernen dürfen, wie  die Menschen denen Sie das Leben zur Hölle machen.




Uiiihhuuuiuiuhhh. tabletten vergessen?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (15. September 2017)

*AW: Dr. Werner Baur hat sein Amt beim LFV-BW fristlos niedergelegt!*



cycofish schrieb:


> Es sind kleine, ängstliche und verwundete Jungen wie Sie und der  Denunziant beim Verein, die den Unfrieden in die Welt tragen. Kim Jong  Un, Trump, Storch… auf allen Ebenen in der Welt tragen Menschen wie Sie  dazu bei, Keile dazwischen zu treiben – es ist wie mit dem Kormoran,  wenn diese zuviel werden




Selten hier so was absurdes gelesen..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (15. September 2017)

*AW: Dr. Werner Baur hat sein Amt beim LFV-BW fristlos niedergelegt!*



cycofish schrieb:


> 3. Gibt der Threateröffner dem denunzierenden Nestbeschmutzer Werner Baur eine öffentliche Plattform, zum  Schaden des Verbandes, sämticher ehrenamtlich für die Angelfischerei engagierten Personen, der betroffenen Personen und deren Familien, der  Anglerinnen und Angler.
> 4. Es ist schlimme, das ein Mann im gereiften Alter nicht die Eier hat, sich mit seinem erklärten Feind direkt oder per Anwalt in Verbindung zu setzen. Nein, der Typ versucht „Mitredner" zu instrumentalisieren. Er war wohl im LFVBW engagiert. Gut, dass so ein unehrenhafter Mensch das Amt niederlegt. Stellt Euch vor, der Typ läuft bei einer angeseilten Bergtour vor Euch – da wird nicht gekämpft sondern abgeschnitten.



Da hat mal jemand Eier und zieht Konsequenzen, und du schwafelst hier was von "denunzierendem Nestbeschmutzer" und "unehrenhaftem Mensch". Und dein Bergtour-Beispiel ist ja wohl unterste Schublade.

Welche Position hast du denn in diesem Klub inne, dass du so angepisst bist?

Ist schon nervig für unfähige Verbände, wenn Leute wie Thomas solche Dinge veröffentlichen. Tröste dich: Die Geheimdienste in den USA finden Assange und Snowden auch nicht lustig 

Und zu deinem Gerede vom Unfrieden in der Welt: Ich habe meine Jugend in der DDR verbracht. Da herrschte totaler Friede, weil Kritiker mundtot gemacht wurden. In etwa so ein System schwebt dir und deinem Verband als super Lösung vor, oder?


----------



## smithie (15. September 2017)

*AW: Dr. Werner Baur hat sein Amt beim LFV-BW fristlos niedergelegt!*

Die Argumentation kommt mir persönlich bekannt vor...

Kritische Stimmen sind nicht so gerne gesehen, wenn sie nicht irgendwann intern wieder verstummen.


----------



## kati48268 (16. September 2017)

*AW: Dr. Werner Baur hat sein Amt beim LFV-BW fristlos niedergelegt!*



cycofish schrieb:


> Uiiihhuuuiuiuhhh gilt auch hier…


Immer schon ein guter Rat gewesen:
"Erst ausnüchtern, dann kommentieren."

Ich lese da nur Behauptungen ohne Beleg.
Der LFV BaWü hat jederzeit die Möglichkeit hier öffentlich Stellung zu nehmen.
Aber vielleicht nicht so verwirrt wie dieses Bullshit-Bingo-Plädoyer.


----------



## Minimax (16. September 2017)

*AW: Dr. Werner Baur hat sein Amt beim LFV-BW fristlos niedergelegt!*

Und das Schlimmste: Praktisch keine Rechtsschreib- oder Satzbaufehler. Das bedeutet, der Ärmste hat seinen Text nochmal durchkorrigiert und war nüchtern! Oiweh, gevalt..
 hG 
 minimax


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2017)

*AW: Dr. Werner Baur hat sein Amt beim LFV-BW fristlos niedergelegt!*

Zur Info:
Ich bin beim LFV-BW gesperrt, um nicht kommentieren zu können.

cycofish wird bei uns nicht gesperrt, es ist halt seine Meinung.

Ich finde es gut, wenn sich offensichtlich verbandsnahe Leute (Ehren/Hauptamtler?) öffentlich so entlarven, das wirft ein klares Bild auf Verbände. 

Damit ist das Thema für mich durch.


----------



## 1.Hippo (17. September 2017)

*AW: Dr. Werner Baur hat sein Amt beim LFV-BW fristlos niedergelegt!*



Ørret schrieb:


> Hey cyco....welchen Posten hast du denn inne beim
> Angelverhinderungsverband BW?



...vermutlich noch keinen... aber er "arbeitet" wie Du lesen kannst kräftig und gehorsam daran :g


----------



## Darket (19. September 2017)

*AW: Dr. Werner Baur hat sein Amt beim LFV-BW fristlos niedergelegt!*

Da liegt man schwer erkältet zu Hause auf der Couch und wird körperlich und emotional (Männergrippe und so) massiv geschwächt auch noch damit konfrontiert, dass Thomas in Wahrheit eigentlich Kim Jong Un ist. Die Welt ist gerade sehr schlecht!


----------



## Kochtopf (19. September 2017)

*AW: Dr. Werner Baur hat sein Amt beim LFV-BW fristlos niedergelegt!*

Wieder mal ein Indiz, dass Politik grundsätzlich eine sehr unappetitliche Sache ist. Von psychofish hätten eigentlich nur noch krude Nazivergleiche gefehlt, die Drohung "das Leben zur Hölle zu machen" ist ebenso unter aller Kanone. 
Thomas steht mit seinen Namen für seine Arbeit ein, die Cojones hat die Pfeife nicht. Ich könnt kotzen, echt


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2017)

*AW: Dr. Werner Baur hat sein Amt beim LFV-BW fristlos niedergelegt!*

Ich habe inzwischen das "Antwortschreiben" des Verbandes vorliegen.
Mehr als peinlich.

Dazu später mehr, wenn ich Zeit hab.

Dr. Baur hat sich noch nicht zurückgemeldet bei mir.

Ergänzung:
Gerade hat er sich zurück gemeldet...

Mehr dazu später..


----------



## Ørret (25. September 2017)

*AW: Dr. Werner Baur hat sein Amt beim LFV-BW fristlos niedergelegt!*

Wie lange müssen wir uns noch gedulden bis du nähere Infos für uns hast Thomas?


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. September 2017)

*AW: Dr. Werner Baur hat sein Amt beim LFV-BW fristlos niedergelegt!*

Bis sich Dr. Baur meldet fürs Interview.
Er hat mir seine Antwort geschickt an den LFV-BW auf dessen Antwort auf seien Kündigung.

Vielsagend - aber eben nicht (ausser in Auszügen, wie bei Kündigung) ohne Genehmigung zu veröffentlichen.

Da will ich vorher Rücksprache abwarten, um alles veröffentlichen zu dürfen-


----------



## Baramundi (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Dr. Werner Baur hat sein Amt beim LFV-BW fristlos niedergelegt!*

Gibt es hier eigentlich einen neuen Zwischenstand???|kopfkrat


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Dr. Werner Baur hat sein Amt beim LFV-BW fristlos niedergelegt!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bis jetzt Behauptung.
> 
> Ich bin da schon lange dran, der Verband gibt aber nur insgesamt Personalkosten raus ohne Aufsplittung (wird Gründe haben).
> 
> ...


  mal ne meldung ans FINANZAMT für körperschaften.....die freuen sich auf so was


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Dr. Werner Baur hat sein Amt beim LFV-BW fristlos niedergelegt!*



Baramundi schrieb:


> Gibt es hier eigentlich einen neuen Zwischenstand???|kopfkrat



Sorry für späte Rückmeldung!!!

Ich hab ihn heute nochmal angeschrieben, will das auch endlich erledigt haben.

Bin da zur Zeit mit so vielem hinterher, weil auf so vielen Feldern Wichtig(er)es insgesamt für Angler und Angeln passiert (Angelverbote, Baglimit, Brüssel etc.), wo ich nich drum kümmern muss, und wir ja keine Riesenredaktion haben oder zig Hauptamtler wie Verbände.

Aber vergessen wird eh nix - auch wenns mal dauert!

Danke daher für die Erinnerung!!!!!


----------



## Ørret (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Dr. Werner Baur hat sein Amt beim LFV-BW fristlos niedergelegt!*

Wie sieht's den aus mit dem Interview? Will der Braun keins mehr geben?


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Dr. Werner Baur hat sein Amt beim LFV-BW fristlos niedergelegt!*

keinerlei Reaktion mehr


----------



## Ørret (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Dr. Werner Baur hat sein Amt beim LFV-BW fristlos niedergelegt!*

Sehr Schade .....wäre bestimmt interessant gewesen


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Dr. Werner Baur hat sein Amt beim LFV-BW fristlos niedergelegt!*

wohl wahr..


----------



## Heidechopper (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Dr. Werner Baur hat sein Amt beim LFV-BW fristlos niedergelegt!*

Einerseits schade, das es da kein Interview gibt. Aber womöglich ist da was juristisches in der Schwebe? Angesichts der im Thread aufgetauchten Zahlen frage ich mich, ob die das Finanzamt vielleicht auch eingeschläfert haben? Auf jeden Fall eine krasse Story.
Gruß
Rolf


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Dr. Werner Baur hat sein Amt beim LFV-BW fristlos niedergelegt!*

Keine Ahnung - antwortet nicht mehr.


----------

